# Trainer in the metro Atlanta area?



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Any recommendations for people good with reactive dogs? I'd prefer one that uses positive techniques/ clicker training, but I'm open to other options.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

www.atlantak9academy.com


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Second that ^ 

Once they get their facility back up and running after the tornado damage that is an excellent place to train.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Atlan...es/Atlanta-K9-Academy/115481015179260?sk=info


----------



## big twinn (May 2, 2011)

I know i am new to the forum, but here is my response to another guys thread on here...figured i'd copy and paste it rather then retyping as it covers your inquire perfectly! You'd regret not getting in touch with this guys. He is a close friend after having sent two dogs and has a VERY reputable resume in the world of protection dog training. I'd never send any of my dogs anywhere else. I've seen countless "protection trained dogs" in direct comparison to his. We are talking 18k+ dogs, and NONE of them even compared to what he produces!


K9 Good Manners

I would HIGHLY recommend John Smithhart from k9 Good Manners. I've sent 2 of my dogs to him and im in the process of getting a euro import from him, which will also be fully protection trained by him. He is one of the very best in the industry and trains dogs both nation wide and internationally. Conveniently he is located in SC for you, but takes full responsibility for both picking up the dog and dropping off the dog, with a WIDE range of different programs, from obedience to the most hard core training. He works with all breeds, but definitely favors the GSD. Couldn't recommend him enough, no matter what your needs! Shoot him an email or give him a call, you wont be disappointed! Since getting my dogs trained by him we have become really great friends and all his work is lifetime guaranteed.
Tell him Leighton sent you if you call, he will take AMAZING care for you!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Denise Kiah.

She also trains in SCH (as well as a very high level in agility and competes) at Atlanta K9.

Highly recommend her!


----------

